# Anno 2070 für 7€?



## -Alexander- (15. Dezember 2013)

*Anno 2070 für 7€?*

Hi,
gibt es hier einen Haken oder bekomme ich das Spiel als CD-Version wirklich für 7€?

http://www.amazon.de/ANNO-EU-Versio...UTF8&qid=1387120973&sr=1-6&keywords=ANNO+2070


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 für 7€?*



-Alexander- schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es hier einen Haken oder bekomme ich das Spiel als CD-Version wirklich für 7€?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/ANNO-EU-Versio...UTF8&qid=1387120973&sr=1-6&keywords=ANNO+2070



Keine Ahnung, ich kenne den Händler nicht aber das wird schon passen. Vergiss aber die Versandkosten nicht, dann bist Du bei 10 Euro.


----------



## -Alexander- (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 für 7€?*

Ja aber immer noch besser als das andere Angebot bei Amazon für über 20€


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 für 7€?*

Das müsste aber passen. Bei anderen Händlern, gibt's das für einen ähnlichen Preis.

Anno 2070 kaufen, Anno 2070 Key - mit Download - MMOGA (wobei das nur der Key ist)


----------

